# Champaign County Buck



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Saw this on the ODNR photo gallery. Not trying to start a debate, just one heck of a deer. I am interested to see how it ends up scoring.


http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/do...ount=12&Gallery=Hunting&SubGallery=Deer&pos=4


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I bet this picture gets some pretty interesting discussions going. That thing is huge.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope its real! That is a beast


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

It is a beast! I don't care if it is a record or not. It is a deer of a lifetime for anyone.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

What a buck - that is a whopper for sure! I've seen some bruisers out around Mechanicsburg and London both, but nothing quite that large.

A buck of a lifetime no doubt, but not the new record.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Unfortunately this is a hoax. Here is the original picture. I believe it was shot in Iowa in a fenced hunt.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

You can tell that is a hoax. I HATE photshop!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

No doubt it is the same deer. Nice catch Mushi!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Well somebody thought they would be funny on ODNR website!

I told my buddy here at work to check it out and he says - "I saw that same deer last year" - joke was on me; I've never seen it before 

My borther lives out in Mechanicsburg area - he doesn't bowhunt, but several guys he works with do. One of them tagged a real nice 11 pointer from Champaign County Sunday in the wind. I didn't see it, but it sounded like a real good one - nothing like this buck though; maybe a 150 inch range size deer. The guy claims to have spotted the deer asleep in a CRP field from his car on the way home from church . He went home, grabbed his X-bow and stalked to within 20 yards and shot the deer while bedded - my brother said the shot looked as if his story was true. Guy claims he wasn't convinced the deer was alive until the bolt hit it! The guy is very religous and is well known to be an honest man.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> My borther lives out in Mechanicsburg area - he doesn't bowhunt, but several guys he works with do. One of them tagged a real nice 11 pointer from Champaign County Sunday in the wind. I didn't see it, but it sounded like a real good one - nothing like this buck though; maybe a 150 inch range size deer. The guy claims to have spotted the deer asleep in a CRP field from his car on the way home from church . He went home, grabbed his X-bow and stalked to within 20 yards and shot the deer while bedded - my brother said the shot looked as if his story was true. Guy claims he wasn't convinced the deer was alive until the bolt hit it! The guy is very religous and is well known to be an honest man.


I have heard similar stories from guys, enough to say that his story is certainly believable. At our bowhunting camp one year one of the guys in our group snuck up behind a doe in an open cut bean field. The were headed back to camp for lunch and they spotted her just laying in the middle of the field with probably about 100 yards of open field all around her. She was laying watching out toward the lane that they were on so they went out to the road and dropped off the one guy and then the other one went back and stopped alongside the lane out in front of her. He sat there and watched him slowly walk up behind her. She would look side to side but never straight behind her. He stuck her from about 20 yards. We would have never believed it had one of our group not witnessed it.


----------



## 77 240 SRV (Sep 14, 2007)

I just checked the ODNR site and the photo has been taken down. So much for a "Big Ohio Buck". Guys like that should be taken out behind the wood shed and get their a$$ whipped. Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

77 240 SRV said:


> I just checked the ODNR site and the photo has been taken down. So much for a "Big Ohio Buck". Guys like that should be taken out behind the wood shed and get their a$$ whipped. Just my 2 cents.....


I got dibs!


----------

